# Cancelling registration with GCCF



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a question for the breeders on here. If you sold a cat on the active register to someone who later decided to sell it on and you weren't too happy about it, could you ring the GCCF and cancel the registration ?


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I would phone the GCCF tomorrow but as the breeder you have the power to change the cat from Active to Non-Active. Just not sure how to go about it so best talking with them. As much as we try to do kitten sale agreements etc to avoid these cats being sold on to another party, people will do what they want. Unless I am going to keep one, all mine are registered as non-active. I have only sold one to another breeder, who was highly recommended to me by the breeder I got my first cat from.


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

I think only the owner can transfer the cat from the active to the non-active however only the breeder can transfer the cat from the non-active to the active. This link from the GCCF explains this;

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/agreement.pdf

Do you have a contract? Is the cat transfered into their name? Best to contact the GCCF and ask their advice but your hands may be tied if you don't have a contract. The GCCF do a good kitten contract you can use however I always change neuter by twelve months to neuter by 6 months. Hope this helps and good luck xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No you can't change it to non-active, only the owner can do that. Unless by any chance the cat has not been transferred from your name, there is nothing you can do.

Liz


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not the breeder of the cat, this is a cat that I'm considering buying or should I say want to buy. The current owner isn't the breeder but out of courtesy, the current owner has told the breeder but due to the breeder wanting to sell this cat to a friend, isn't happy about the situation and has said they will cancel the registration or change to non-active 

Where does this leave me ?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

it doesnt really matter if she is on the non-active register does it? unless you plan to breed her?


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a foundation cat so yes it does matter


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I would Not take this cat, most cats go with contracts that they are NOT to be sold on on active, as the breeder of that cat as not met nor spoke to you, they dont know who you are, yet they have 'vetted' the other people and found them ok to have a cat on active to breed from.

Most go with contacts that they are to be neutered before being sold on / rehomed buy the breeder buying her on active. I would not go back on a contract. Maybe phone the actual breeder of the cat and ask to visit them?

How old is this cat and why is it for sale? Im sorry but from personal experience people do not sell older healthy breeding cats, it is always sold for a reason.

Oh my friend changed the paperwork from active to non active when someone was trying to sell a queen that she bought from them, they left her calling for about a year after she fisrt started, the cat was ill and spraying everywhere, they were trying to get a thousand for her, or they wanted the breeder to buy her back for £1,200 (how greedy!!) and they only bought her for 500!

In the end they couldnt sell her, another 5 months passed and she dropped the price to £200, then she was saying that shes not on active but she needs to be bred asap! Why she didnt neuter her, I dont know.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As Liz said, only the current (i.e. whoever the cat is registered to on the slip) owner can change from active to non-active or vice-versa. In these circumstances there is nothing the breeder can do, other than voice his/her displeasure.

If there's already some bad feeling about this, and it certainly sounds as though there is, I would steer well clear as it definitely won't help your future plans.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ahh right, if i was you i would go to the breeder and tell her/ him your plans and generally put their mind at rest. I could see why a breeder wouldn't want someone who they sold a cat to on the active register selling it on. Maybe if they could see where he/she was going it might make them change their mind. But from what people have said it doesnt sound like the breeder can change the cat to non- active anyway  sorry im not a breeder as you can tell but thought i would give an input lol


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

I think gskinner is right, it does sound like a bit too much hassle so we've decided to leave it and wait for something else even if it takes a while.

Thank you all who responded, it's really helped


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

good idea Fluffball, the cat fancy can be quite 'catty' and starting off with a cat which may or may not be 'problematic' as far as others are concerned could cause you problems. 

Purindoors


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

If you quite liked this cat then why dont you go straight to the original breeder and talk to them about getting one of their kittens as your foundation? I know once you've decided on breeding and which breed and researched etc it can be exciting and you want to get started straight away, but as anyone will tell you its well worth waiting for the right one and I'd recommend having a kitten anyway as you'll know her personality etc and have the joy of growing into your foundation cat rather than one you just "pick up". That way you can enter her into the junior comps and help her get a name for herself (and for you) before you even start to breed.

As Tb said no one sells a healthy breeding queen without a very good reason!

And as my mum says if it looks too good to be true - it probably is!!!

Also if your planning on breeding, it wouldn't be a good start to rub other breeders up the wrong way before you've even started!

Take your time and find the one thats right for you and you will get soooo much more from the experience than you will ever realise


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

fluffball said:


> I'm not the breeder of the cat, this is a cat that I'm considering buying or should I say want to buy. The current owner isn't the breeder but out of courtesy, the current owner has told the breeder but due to the breeder wanting to sell this cat to a friend, isn't happy about the situation and has said they will cancel the registration or change to non-active
> 
> Where does this leave me ?


Snookered, I'm afraid. The owner has the right to change to non-active and, unless you own the cat, there is nothing you can do. Sorry.

Liz


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who *first *registered the cat according to the GCCF website, im assuming this also applies visa versa.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

draculita said:


> Cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who *first *registered the cat according to the GCCF website, im assuming this also applies visa versa.


No it doesn't. If it did, any breeder could change their mind on a whim after the event, perhaps having already taken a huge "active register" supplement, and then the unfortunate buyer would be left with the option of accepting the situation, hoping the GCCF would make the breeder see sense, or pursuing the breeder through the courts.

Liz


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

draculita said:


> Cats may only be transferred from the Non-Active to the Active register by the breeder or the person who *first *registered the cat according to the GCCF website, im assuming this also applies visa versa.


The first part is correct but the breeder cannot change a cat from active to non-active, only the registered owner can! This I first thought to be true but having looked again I was wrong. Unless I am keeping one all kittens are registered as non-active.


----------

